
Show HN: I have 1,032 devs in a Twitter list. Are you on it? - JeremyMorgan
https://twitter.com/JeremyCMorgan/lists/developers
======
bhu987
No. And want to stay like that.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Fantastic. Thanks for sharing that with us.

------
andyhart
Nope...

